# Firmware build v9.0 2018.42.2 19e7e44 (10/27/2018)



## Veedio

Just received this build. Like the 42.1 postings, the release notes mention key fob support and increased regenerative braking. No new menu options for Nav on Autopilot but I’m in Canada so I guess we don’t get it yet.


----------



## littlD

Installing... <Play Sound="Drum Roll"/>


----------



## Flashgj

Also installing now! I assume it is 42.1 after Elon’s announcement.


----------



## littlD

littlD said:


> Installing... <Play Sound="Drum Roll"/>


Done!













































Time to get on the road!


----------



## Flashgj

Update: update complete, now on 42.2. Just in time to test it out on this weekends little road trip.


----------



## iChris93

littlD said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 16682
> View attachment 16683
> View attachment 16684
> View attachment 16685
> View attachment 16686
> View attachment 16687
> 
> 
> Time to get on the road!


So looks like stronger Regen for RWD too


----------



## fmcotton

Just updated my car from my phone while sitting on the couch with my morning coffee. I still can’t get over how amazing it is to own a Tesla. #itsthefuture #Model3 #Tesla #ElectricVehicles


----------



## 96s46p

So has anyone tried adding/removing a key card?


----------



## TrevP

Looks like they're rolling it out to Model 3 first this time around. No sign of it on my X yet


----------



## littlD

iChris93 said:


> So looks like stronger Regen for RWD too


To be honest, I was having so much fun trying out Navigate on Autopilot that I didn't pay attention to it.

Some things to consider for Navigate on Autopilot:
1. STAY ALERT! I had one exit going from MO-370 East (interstate level road here) to I-270 South where I had to take over, the exit speed was posted 40 and the car didn't slow down until right as I hit the curve. Maybe slow down your cruising speed until you confirm exit speeds are accurate. Reported it as a Bug Report
2. MadMax mode is amazing for keeping you moving in traffic, but I kind prefer Average as I don't have to confirm as often.
3. You'll get gray lines flashing to let you know of lane changes coming soon, even with more than one lane change needed to take the exit.
4. If time allows, it'll retry if it can't make a lane change even after saying "Lane Change Cancelled"

Folks, this is amazing stuff, let's not mess it up with inattentive driving!










@TrevP no problem if you want to move my post to another focusing just on Navigate on Autopilot.


----------



## evpulse

Is the stronger Regen a menu option or by feel?


----------



## MelindaV

TrevP said:


> Looks like they're rolling it out to Model 3 first this time around. No sign of it on my X yet


Looking at teslafi, its about an even split between 3 and s/x... 62 total installs, 29 of those on the 3


----------



## littlD

evpulse said:


> Is the stronger Regen a menu option or by feel?


No change to the menu option.

I'll report back in a few minutes on feel, mine is a RWD car...


----------



## Diamond.g

evpulse said:


> Is the stronger Regen a menu option or by feel?


Feel. If you let off it is almost as if it ramps faster.


----------



## littlD

Diamond.g said:


> Feel. If you let off it is almost as if it ramps faster.


Definitely what I felt with my RWD car.

It keeps the regen engaged longer, not harder at first.

Maybe our AWD owners can check?


----------



## Jason Krellner

Got the notification near midnight, and installed from phone while getting ready for the day. Can't wait to try it out! Makes me think I have to plan an unnecessary Saturday highway trip!!


----------



## cain04

Veedio said:


> Just received this build. Like the 42.1 postings, the release notes mention key fob support and increased regenerative braking. No new menu options for Nav on Autopilot but I'm in Canada so I guess we don't get it yet.


Shoot. I got so excited about this update for this feature. I guess I'll be thankful for stronger regen and better media management of the dash cam. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## rwsimon

Interesting that the v9 folks getting 42.1 all seem to be coming from 39.7 and not from 40.1. More update voodoo.


----------



## littlD

Summon seems to be connecting MUCH BETTER for me.

But... it quits before getting to the bumper limit most times, so be careful with using HomeLink at the same time. You could damage your car!

I have to re-engage it to get to the bumper limit (12 inch).

I checked, the setting was still 12 inch after update. and a reboot didn't fix it.

Yet... back the car in and it abides by the bumper limit every time.


----------



## Maynerd

Cool I can start complaining about not getting the update again


----------



## Mistersandman

Did the dashcam corruption error get fixed?


----------



## Bokonon

Mistersandman said:


> Did the dashcam corruption error get fixed?


Probably too early to tell at this point.


----------



## sdmodel3

Got the update this morning and yes, the dash cam is fixed. Have been testing all morning.


----------



## sdmodel3

Veedio said:


> Just received this build. Like the 42.1 postings, the release notes mention key fob support and increased regenerative braking. No new menu options for Nav on Autopilot but I'm in Canada so I guess we don't get it yet.


My notes, here in US said the same thing - fob and regeneration upgrade.


----------



## MelindaV

sdmodel3 said:


> Got the update this morning and yes, the dash cam is fixed. Have been testing all morning.


lets give it a few days before saying definitively that it is fixed


----------



## Jason Krellner

I just went out for a spin, after updating to 42.2 this morning. My release notes cover (1) autopilot on nav and (2) keys and keyfobs. No mention of improved regenerative braking. What's more, I cannot verify that I have that, because there's no change to the UI associated with it. Driving around, I felt like it was _maybe_ more aggressive... but couldn't tell for sure. Anyone else not see that piece of the release notes?


----------



## Craig Bennett

littlD said:


> Installing... <Play Sound="Drum Roll"/>





Jason Krellner said:


> I just went out for a spin, after updating to 42.2 this morning. My release notes cover (1) autopilot on nav and (2) keys and keyfobs. No mention of improved regenerative braking. What's more, I cannot verify that I have that, because there's no change to the UI associated with it. Driving around, I felt like it was _maybe_ more aggressive... but couldn't tell for sure. Anyone else not see that piece of the release notes?


Same here. No mention of regen change. USA, AWD. Came from 39.7.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Craig Bennett said:


> Same here. No mention of regen change. USA, AWD. Came from 39.7.


I also have non-P AWD and came from 39.7.


----------



## Chanathan

Seems like after reading around that the updated more aggressive regen is only for RWD for this release.


----------



## Bernard

littlD said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 16682
> View attachment 16683
> View attachment 16684
> View attachment 16685
> View attachment 16686
> View attachment 16687
> 
> 
> Time to get on the road!


Thanks, nice preview!
Looks like the text is a bit ahead of production, since Tesla does not seem to be selling the fobs as yet.


----------



## tipton

regen for RWD is definitely stronger.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Chanathan said:


> Seems like after reading around that the updated more aggressive regen is only for RWD for this release.


Hmm, WTH? I'd heard that it might be AWD only. I wonder why the switch?


----------



## Tchris

Jason Krellner said:


> Hmm, WTH? I'd heard that it might be AWD only. I wonder why the switch?


I believe that is probably correct. I could tell no difference in regen with my AWD.


----------



## magglass1

Any chance regen is already stronger in AWD due to the dual motors and this brings RWD closer to AWD regen? Has anyone driven both to compare?


----------



## Craig Bennett

magglass1 said:


> Any chance regen is already stronger in AWD due to the dual motors and this brings RWD closer to AWD regen? Has anyone driven both to compare?


I haven't driven both "side by side" nor do I have any facts to confirm this but it gets my vote as making sense. 

I feel no difference in my AWD.


----------



## Karthik2809

Anyone please confirm the size of the download for this update ? My car downloaded/uploaded 650MB just now. Just want to make sure it is this update.


----------



## littlD

Mistersandman said:


> Did the dashcam corruption error get fixed?


Still shows corrupted when inserted into my Windows 10 PC, even if I hold in the dashCam icon until it shows gray (paused) before removing.

So far, no Gray X while it's being used in the car. That will take some time to ensure it's fixed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

magglass1 said:


> Any chance regen is already stronger in AWD due to the dual motors and this brings RWD closer to AWD regen? Has anyone driven both to compare?





Craig Bennett said:


> I haven't driven both "side by side" nor do I have any facts to confirm this but it gets my vote as making sense.
> 
> I feel no difference in my AWD.


I have RWD and my wife has AWD, her regen is noticably stronger (neither of us have this "regen update").


----------



## barjohn

It seems that the wide rollout has stalled. Very few cars rolled out last night or this morning.


----------



## FF35

John Griffith said:


> It seems that the wide rollout has stalled. Very few cars rolled out last night or this morning.


Some people don't even have V9 yet. When Tesla says "wide rollout," they should say, "expect the update in 1-30 days."


----------



## littlD

FF35 said:


> Some people don't even have V9 yet. When Tesla says "wide rollout," they should say, "expect the update in 1-30 days."


I now realize I'm one of the few on 2018.42.2, so PLEASE ask me more questions about it. I've also been doing more testing and can share more details from my personal experiences:

1. Most times after Nav on Autopilot takes an exit, it will also signal for your next turn even if it won't steer it on its own. But, as soon as you resume manual control, it'll cancel the signal.
2. When an exit lane shares the right most lane of the highway, Nav on Autopilot either misses the exit entirely or aborts trying to take it as it's going too fast.
3. Nav on Autopilot works better if you stay closer to the speed limit instead of 10+ over it. Makes sense, yet I'm looking forward to it to improve over time in this regard.
4. Mad Max mode requires too much confirmation
5. Wish it would allow a special stalk switch to turn on or off "auto confirmation", i.e. confirmations aren't needed while in this special mode and can be turned off at any time by the same stalk selection.


----------



## PDXM3MX

littlD said:


> I now realize I'm one of the few on 2018.42.2, so PLEASE ask me more questions about it. I've also been doing more testing and can share more details from my personal experiences.


Can you give us your general opinion? What is great? What still needs improvement? Obviously something is not quite right because they seemed to have halted the rollout. Thx.


----------



## Bernard

PDXM3MX said:


> Can you give us your general opinion? What is great? What still needs improvement? Obviously something is not quite right because they seemed to have halted the rollout. Thx.


Not sure it's halted. 39.7 rolled out to about that level (about 10'000 cars, given that Teslafi seems to have slightly over 1% enrollment), then stalled for 36h or so, then resumed rolling out, and now has almost half the fleet. In addition to whatever it does under the Early access program, Tesla seems to do small trials (like 41 and 42.1) that do not extend past a few hundred cars, and roll-outs that seem to proceed with one smaller wave, some time for (one assumes) feedback and assessment, and a second, larger wave. It could be that we are in the assessment period for 42.2 and it will resume rolling on Monday or Tuesday.

In any case, there is never any hurry! After all, what does it matter whether we get 42.2 tomorrow or late next week or not at all? in 2-3 weeks, the next firmware will start rolling out anyway ;-)


----------



## PDXM3MX

Bernard said:


> Not sure it's halted. 39.7 rolled out to about that level (about 10'000 cars, given that Teslafi seems to have slightly over 1% enrollment), then stalled for 36h or so, then resumed rolling out, and now has almost half the fleet. In addition to whatever it does under the Early access program, Tesla seems to do small trials (like 41 and 42.1) that do not extend past a few hundred cars, and roll-outs that seem to proceed with one smaller wave, some time for (one assumes) feedback and assessment, and a second, larger wave. It could be that we are in the assessment period for 42.2 and it will resume rolling on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> In any case, there is never any hurry! After all, what does it matter whether we get 42.2 tomorrow or late next week or not at all? in 2-3 weeks, the next firmware will start rolling out anyway ;-)


Good point, I now remember that delay with the initial v9 release.


----------



## jnoxon

I got this release yesterday and the car shows nothing in release notes, no new settings are available, nav on autopilot does not exist. Am I the only one? Wondering if I need to ask for it to be pushed again. I installed the update via the phone app.


----------



## erthquake

jnoxon said:


> I got this release yesterday and the car shows nothing in release notes, no new settings are available, nav on autopilot does not exist. Am I the only one? Wondering if I need to ask for it to be pushed again. I installed the update via the phone app.


Which firmware version does your app report?


----------



## Bokonon

jnoxon said:


> I got this release yesterday and the car shows nothing in release notes, no new settings are available, nav on autopilot does not exist. Am I the only one? Wondering if I need to ask for it to be pushed again. I installed the update via the phone app.





erthquake said:


> Which firmware version does your app report?


... and which firmware version were you updating from?


----------



## erthquake

Rollouts seem to stall when a bug is discovered, and they work on an update that's released a day or two later. Maybe Tesla just rolled back @jnoxon to the previous version.


----------



## jnoxon

jnoxon said:


> I got this release yesterday and the car shows nothing in release notes, no new settings are available, nav on autopilot does not exist. Am I the only one? Wondering if I need to ask for it to be pushed again. I installed the update via the phone app.


Never mind, I'm dumb, I found the setting and turned it on. Release notes still missing.


----------



## RichEV

littlD said:


> 2. When an exit lane shares the right most lane of the highway, Nav on Autopilot either misses the exit entirely or aborts trying to take it as it's going too fast.


Do you mean "exit only lanes"? So if NAV has you traveling in the 2nd from right lane then it doesn't signal to move into the exit lane?
And if you are already in the exit only lane it doesn't slow down sufficiently by itself?


littlD said:


> 4. Mad Max mode requires too much confirmation


Do you mean it wants to change lanes too often?


----------



## mikecj

Same thing here - no release notes - click the release notes link and it shows a blank page.


----------



## Craig Bennett

mikecj said:


> Same thing here - no release notes - click the release notes link and it shows a blank page.


I saw the same behavior a couple of times when I was on LTE. At home on WIFI, they showed up.

No idea if that's the root cause though.


----------



## littlD

RichEV said:


> Do you mean "exit only lanes"? So if NAV has you traveling in the 2nd from right lane then it doesn't signal to move into the exit lane?
> And if you are already in the exit only lane it doesn't slow down sufficiently by itself?
> 
> Do you mean it wants to change lanes too often?


1. Here's what I'm talking about (it's hard for me to describe):








2. Yep, Mad Max has me changing lanes way too often trying to keep me at my selected speed. Maybe I could slow down too a little and make it less busy.


----------



## qwertynerd

mikecj said:


> Same thing here - no release notes - click the release notes link and it shows a blank page.


Try a "hard reboot". Power off the car via the touchscreen and then awaken with the brake pedal. This fixed my owners manual from not showing any content in the pages. I also did a "soft reboot", i.e. the two button salute. For reference, I'm only on wi-fi - no cell signal at all where I park in the boonies. Still at version 39.7 here.


----------



## gfbrnby

Veedio said:


> Just received this build. Like the 42.1 postings, the release notes mention key fob support and increased regenerative braking. No new menu options for Nav on Autopilot but I'm in Canada so I guess we don't get it yet.


I just installed 2018.42.2 on my M3 dual motor. Very disappointing. The release notes mention only the key fob support. Nothing about increased regen or Navigate on Autopilot. I took it for a test drive. It appears the much anticipated Nav on Auto isn't being offered in Canada - at least not yet. Why?


----------



## Bernard

gfbrnby said:


> I just installed 2018.42.2 on my M3 dual motor. Very disappointing. The release notes mention only the key fob support. Nothing about increased regen or Navigate on Autopilot. I took it for a test drive. It appears the much anticipated Nav on Auto isn't being offered in Canada - at least not yet. Why?


It's looking like the increased regen is (at least for now) just for RWD cars, since AWD cars came from the start with stronger regen than RWD cars (see SoFla's post).


----------



## Craig Bennett

gfbrnby said:


> I just installed 2018.42.2 on my M3 dual motor. Very disappointing. The release notes mention only the key fob support. Nothing about increased regen or Navigate on Autopilot. I took it for a test drive. It appears the much anticipated Nav on Auto isn't being offered in Canada - at least not yet. Why?


Your question on Nav on Auto is probably best directed at your legislators.

It would be nice though if Tesla provided guidance on what be applicable to which model vehicle and why. They certainly know.


----------



## Jack Kolesar

Anybody know if the browser issue (stuck on blank page) is fixed?


----------



## Bokonon

Per TeslaFi, it seems like this release started getting rolled out en masse starting at 12:30am Eastern Time tonight... at least for S/X owners. Two Model 3s have updated to 42.2 from 39.7, but the other ~75 are S/X.


----------



## SR22pilot

Jack Kolesar said:


> Anybody know if the browser issue (stuck on blank page) is fixed?


Not for me. Browser has worked at times but just a blank screen the last time I tried it.


----------



## Trebonius

I had to wait weeks to get v9, but got this version the first night. When it works well, Nav on Autopilot is pretty great. Whenever I'm approaching a tunnel on the highway, it warns me that I'm about to enter an "unsupported tunnel" and that nav on autopilot will be disabled. Both tunnels this happened in were relatively uninteresting. All lanes were the same coming out as they were going in. But maybe without an aerial view to confirm, they need to send someone through to document the lanes. 

There are lane data errors or something in some places where it will tell me I need to change to a non-existent lane, or tell me it wants to change to a certain lane, then realizes that it's already in it. Not often, but they do have some data cleanup to do.

On one exit ramp where there was immediately a fork afterward, it was supposed to take the left fork, but ended up drifting toward the left lane of the right fork instead before I took over. It did a great job of a similar maneuver where there was only a single lane on each fork, though. 

It still isn't great about yielding to merge. It never mattered to be much before since ramps and interchanges weren't really part of its intended repertoire, and I'd take over for those situations. Now that it can navigate them, it needs to be a little more merge friendly.

It's pretty slick when it works well, though! It's moving in a great direction.


----------



## aronth5

Like some I was looking forward to trying out 42.x but received 40.1 this evening over LTE.
Came from 39.7 I have my first service appt tomorrow so hoping I can get the latest build.


----------



## Tombolian

Seems to be a push to model 3s going on now per Teslafi...

Me? Still on 36.2 for those paying attention.


----------



## webdriverguy

Updated to 42.2. Eager to test regen on this update


----------



## zetaimainya

Updated from 39.7 to 42.2 on my Model 3 about an hour ago. The key fob is in the release notes but no NavOnAuto, and it's not in the settings either. I'm not in Canada so maybe that's not the issue after all. AWD so no regen change.


----------



## fazluke

zetaimainya said:


> Updated from 39.7 to 42.2 on my Model 3 about an hour ago. The key fob is in the release notes but no NavOnAuto, and it's not in the settings either. I'm not in Canada so maybe that's not the issue after all. AWD so no regen change.


Did you check options under autopilot?


----------



## zetaimainya

fazluke said:


> Did you check options under autopilot?


Yup, not there unfortunately!


----------



## Maynerd

zetaimainya said:


> Updated from 39.7 to 42.2 on my Model 3 about an hour ago. The key fob is in the release notes but no NavOnAuto, and it's not in the settings either. I'm not in Canada so maybe that's not the issue after all. AWD so no regen change.


Well that's no good!


----------



## Ze1000

zetaimainya said:


> Updated from 39.7 to 42.2 on my Model 3 about an hour ago. The key fob is in the release notes but no NavOnAuto, and it's not in the settings either. I'm not in Canada so maybe that's not the issue after all. AWD so no regen change.


You have EAP, right?


----------



## zetaimainya

Ze1000 said:


> You have EAP, right?


Yes, I have EAP


----------



## JWardell

42.2 is REALLY chugging out as shown on TeslaFi this evening. This would be a good night to park near wifi...

Also: they just changed the site and moved your own updates to a separate page, and added a feature I've been asking for...calculating your number of days between updates. I'm certainly overdue!


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have RWD and my wife has AWD, her regen is noticably stronger (neither of us have this "regen update").


That's interesting because my wife has the LR RWD and I have the AWD P and I can switch between the two seamlessly, no noticeable difference in the strength of the regen. We're both still on 39.7. Do you have the same tires? I'm curious, do you notice the stronger regen at higher speeds or all speeds?

I've been meaning to test this out by driving side by side on a deserted road, cell phones connected, same tire air pressure and both release the throttle at the same time.


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> and added a feature I've been asking for...calculating your number of days between updates.


although, the days between is a little funny... like your 22 days was the time between 36.2 and 39.7, not the time that 39.7 has been installed (because if that were the case, today would be November 4th).


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> although, the days between is a little funny... like your 22 days was the time between 36.2 and 39.7, not the time that 39.7 has been installed (because if that were the case, today would be November 4th).


Yeah, I find that counter-intuitive as well... but I'm happy TeslaFi made these changes. Makes stalking firmware roll-outs a much more productive task, thereby making you far less productive otherwise.


----------



## JDM3

Just got 42.2. Only see the "key fob" programming change and the regen change. Hope that we get the NOA in Canada soon.


----------



## GDN

Tombolian said:


> Seems to be a push to model 3s going on now per Teslafi...
> 
> Me? Still on 36.2 for those paying attention.


Have you had an update at all? Thinking another day or two I'd call or stop by a SC if you are close by. I don't recall if it was you or someone else perhaps, but thinking if you haven't had any version of v9 something could be amiss. Their methods are unknown, but thinking they'd push to you by now since you don't have it.


----------



## webdriverguy

Anyone thinking to purchase the keyfob from tesla? Although the phone key is not perfect it works for me most of the times so I am thinking to skip the keyfob.


----------



## XSFSPD

webdriverguy00 said:


> Anyone thinking to purchase the keyfob from tesla? Although the phone key is not perfect it works for me most of the times so I am thinking to skip the keyfob.


Definitely getting a keyfob....tired of after my wife drives the car I have to reach in and select my profile before I can really fit in the car. I sit all the way back she sits too close to the wheel for me.


----------



## Greg Smith

XSFSPD said:


> Definitely getting a keyfob....tired of after my wife drives the car I have to reach in and select my profile before I can really fit in the car. I sit all the way back she sits too close to the wheel for me.


That's what Easy Entry is for. You can set it up to move back to a location that works for both of you when you get out of the car.


----------



## Tombolian

JWardell said:


> 42.2 is REALLY chugging out as shown on TeslaFi this evening. This would be a good night to park near wifi...
> 
> Also: they just changed the site and moved your own updates to a separate page, and added a feature I've been asking for...calculating your number of days between updates. I'm certainly overdue!
> View attachment 16769


Interesting... I wonder if this has anything to do with why I'm not getting the V9 upgrade? Check out mine;


----------



## zigzag

How big is 42.2 MB data download? I haven't seen any downloads in progress on wifi app so far. Last time, I got the V9 update when TeslaFi fleet was b/w 25-30% on V9. Will see if my update to 42 co-relates with that data set. For clarification, my car is on wifi every night.


----------



## Bokonon

Tombolian said:


> Interesting... I wonder if this has anything to do with why I'm not getting the V9 upgrade? Check out mine;


I wish the explanation were that simple!  Alas, all that graphic is showing is that you updated to 36.2 within a day of updating to 32.7. (I think it would have been more intuitive had TeslaFi put the "0" in the second row, and either left the first row blank, or displayed the number of days since you updated to 36.2 in the first row.) See this post above for another example that makes the math a little more clear.

Hoping you see 42.2 soon!


----------



## littlD

Mistersandman said:


> Did the dashcam corruption error get fixed?


I couldn't find my other post on this so replying to the original question...

So far, the gray X hasn't occurred in the car once, so it looks like that's fixed,

But... I still have to "fix" the file system when I insert it in my Windows 10 pc, EVEN when I hold down the dash cam icon to pause it before removing it.

At least the car isn't corrupting the USB drive itself anymore.


----------



## Maynerd

littlD said:


> I couldn't find my other post on this so replying to the original question...
> 
> So far, the gray X hasn't occurred in the car once, so it looks like that's fixed,
> 
> But... I still have to "fix" the file system when I insert it in my Windows 10 pc, EVEN when I hold down the dash cam icon to pause it before removing it.
> 
> At least the car isn't corrupting the USB drive itself anymore.


Do you lose the saved videos when you go to plug it into your PC and fix it?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> That's interesting because my wife has the LR RWD and I have the AWD P and I can switch between the two seamlessly, no noticeable difference in the strength of the regen. We're both still on 39.7. Do you have the same tires? I'm curious, do you notice the stronger regen at higher speeds or all speeds?
> 
> I've been meaning to test this out by driving side by side on a deserted road, cell phones connected, same tire air pressure and both release the throttle at the same time.


Same wheels and tires - maybe I'll do some more scientific testing.


----------



## garsh

XSFSPD said:


> Definitely getting a keyfob....tired of after my wife drives the car I have to reach in and select my profile before I can really fit in the car.


You're assuming that driver profile is tied to the keyfob. You better confirm that before ordering, or you may end up being very disappointed.


----------



## NR4P

XSFSPD said:


> Definitely getting a keyfob....tired of after my wife drives the car I have to reach in and select my profile before I can really fit in the car. I sit all the way back she sits too close to the wheel for me.


It will be interesting to see if the keyfob makes it 100% reliable. ICE keyfobs are generally not Bluetooth.
That said, I have no plans to order. I have very high reliability with my Android phone. Rarely need to wait a few extra seconds to unlock.

I have enjoyed not carrying keys in my pocket any more.

Automatic garage openers, smart locks on house, access control card/badge at work, phone unlocks car=no more keys in my pocket.


----------



## littlD

Maynerd said:


> Do you lose the saved videos when you go to plug it into your PC and fix it?


Not that I have seen, but that's hard to know unless you track your driving by the minute.


----------



## NR4P

littlD said:


> Not that I have seen, but that's hard to know unless you track your driving by the minute.


It is very easy to check. Since it stores only the last hour of your drive, within the past 60 mins. Assuming you didn't SAVE files.
So at most there will be 60 files, each about 29-30MB in size.
And you should be able to play the very last one.

Having to do a repair indicates something is corrupted.
Also if your PC takes more than a few seconds to recognize and show the files, then there is something messed up.


----------



## ER1C8

NR4P said:


> It will be interesting to see if the keyfob makes it 100% reliable. ICE keyfobs are generally not Bluetooth.
> That said, I have no plans to order. I have very high reliability with my Android phone. Rarely need to wait a few extra seconds to unlock.
> 
> I have enjoyed not carrying keys in my pocket any more.
> 
> Automatic garage openers, smart locks on house, access control card/badge at work, phone unlocks car=no more keys in my pocket.


I think Tesla has been using BLE keyfobs on the S and X for a few years.


----------



## Tombolian

Bokonon said:


> I wish the explanation were that simple!  Alas, all that graphic is showing is that you updated to 36.2 within a day of updating to 32.7. (I think it would have been more intuitive had TeslaFi put the "0" in the second row, and either left the first row blank, or displayed the number of days since you updated to 36.2 in the first row.) See this post above for another example that makes the math a little more clear.
> 
> Hoping you see 42.2 soon!


Dang it! I are not good at maths! Back to the drawing board! (still on 36.2)


----------



## rsf

zigzag said:


> How big is 42.2 MB data download? I haven't seen any downloads in progress on wifi app so far. Last time, I got the V9 update when TeslaFi fleet was b/w 25-30% on V9. Will see if my update to 42 co-relates with that data set. For clarification, my car is on wifi every night.


The update was about 800MB for me. The day before there was a smaller 50MB download


----------



## Toadmanor

XSFSPD said:


> Definitely getting a keyfob....tired of after my wife drives the car I have to reach in and select my profile before I can really fit in the car. I sit all the way back she sits too close to the wheel for me.


Ain't nothin' like a LARGE wife!


----------



## scadaguru

zigzag said:


> How big is 42.2 MB data download? I haven't seen any downloads in progress on wifi app so far. Last time, I got the V9 update when TeslaFi fleet was b/w 25-30% on V9. Will see if my update to 42 co-relates with that data set. For clarification, my car is on wifi every night.


For me it was about 832.2MB, I got it yesterday about 7pm.


----------



## NR4P

Has anyone verified that this release corrects or does not correct the Dashcam file corruption issues?


----------



## magglass1

NR4P said:


> Has anyone verified that this release corrects or does not correct the Dashcam file corruption issues?


Only time will tell, but so far so good for me. It's likely they just modified the system to allow mounting the filesystem even if it's dirty, which my personal Linux system does, so it may still show up as having issues on your computer if you perform a filesystem check.


----------



## babula

Getting a few things done at the SC. Looks like they charged me up, connected the car to WIFI and triggered the update for me


----------



## Golden Gate

babula said:


> Getting a few things done at the SC. Looks like they charged me up, connected the car to WIFI and triggered the update for me


Our service center never charges me up, and in fact always returns it with a few less miles than when I brought it in. I assumed this was a policy. I even change my "max charge" on the app so it will charge fully if they are so inclined.


----------



## babula

Golden Gate said:


> Our service center never charges me up, and in fact always returns it with a few less miles than when I brought it in. I assumed this was a policy. I even change my "max charge" on the app so it will charge fully if they are so inclined.


I was surprised myself, bumped it up past the daily limit when I saw that they were charging me.


----------



## babula

I have 42.2, all I see in the release notes is key fob details, no mention of nav on autopilot or regen breaking :/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Coming to join the Navigate on Autopilot party!


----------



## Milo

Just finished the install LR RWD. Now at 42.2. Release notes mention increased regen, key fob. Notes do NOT mention Nav on Autopilot, and I cannot find the option on any menu. I am in the US (Minnesota, if that matters).

Edit to add: Yes, I have EAP.

Second edit: Tesla webpage says this -- _Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration will be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi._

*Third edit/Update: NOA not available on install, but showed up after about 4-5 miles of driving. Must have needed calibration. *


----------



## tivoboy

It's really silly but I don't know why this makes me so happy








.


----------



## aronth5

EDH said:


> Like some I was looking forward to trying out 42.x but received 40.1 this evening over LTE.
> Came from 39.7 I have my first service appt tomorrow so hoping I can get the latest build.


Service pushed 42.2 but wont get to try it until tomorrow


----------



## babula

Here are the release notes I see for 42.2. No mention of all the things I was looking forward to unfortunately...


----------



## evannole

tivoboy said:


> It's really silly but I don't know why this makes me so happy
> 
> View attachment 16834
> .


I like the wallpaper, myself!


----------



## babula

Milo said:


> Just finished the install LR RWD. Now at 42.2. Release notes mention increased regen, key fob. Notes do NOT mention Nav on Autopilot, and I cannot find the option on any menu. I am in the US (Minnesota, if that matters).
> 
> Edit to add: Yes, I have EAP.
> 
> Second edit: Tesla webpage says this -- _Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration will be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi._


See my post above, any idea why I have no mention of regen or nav on autopilot?


----------



## iChris93

babula said:


> See my post above, any idea why I have no mention of regen or nav on autopilot?


Regen because you have an AWD vehicle. Nav On Autopilot... does it show in previous release notes?


----------



## tivoboy

Btw. My release notes make all the expected references to nav on autopilot. Key fob. Regenerative braking update and all those features are selectable in settings.


----------



## judomc

It's happening! First update since delivery!


----------



## Milo

babula said:


> See my post above, any idea why I have no mention of regen or nav on autopilot?


You don't have regen mentioned because AWD already had more aggressive regen, so no change. Increased regen brings RWD to AWD level. Now that I see that others have Nav on Autopilot available immediately, I haven't a clue...


----------



## babula

iChris93 said:


> Regen because you have an AWD vehicle. Nav On Autopilot... does it show in previous release notes?


Does not. AWD has no regen updates at all? :-/


----------



## iChris93

babula said:


> Does not. AWD has no regen updates at all? :-/


I do not know. Just going from what I read. I am still on 39.7


----------



## sdub

I got my update yesterday. Nav on Autopilot was there for me. Tried it today. It floats a lot more in the lane than regular Autopilot.


----------



## babula

I don't understand how the same exact release can have different release notes.

We still have no idea how to check what version on maps a given car is on right?


----------



## Milo

babula said:


> I don't understand how the same exact release can have different release notes.
> 
> We still have no idea how to check what version on maps a given car is on right?


Was about to post this same question.


----------



## 350VDC

Just updated to 42.2 and I have the Nav on Autopilot, also in release notes.


----------



## iChris93

babula said:


> I don't understand how the same exact release can have different release notes.
> 
> We still have no idea how to check what version on maps a given car is on right?


From here



> *How to Enable Navigate on Autopilot (Beta)*
> For this feature to be available to engage, you must first enable Autosteer (Beta) by going to Controls > Autopilot > Autosteer and then enable the Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) feature.
> Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration will be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi.


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Coming to join the Navigate on Autopilot party!


And the waiting crowd wants to know if you got the Nav on EAP, it's been almost 2 hours? I got no love for a SW update.


----------



## judomc

Mine came through with Nav on Autopilot. I would have expected release notes to be the same across all vehicles but perhaps it does some system checks and only shows what applies? I would assume that people that aren’t seeing this feature are likely behind on maps for some reason and should probably call up for service/assistance.


----------



## judomc

GDN said:


> And the waiting crowd wants to know if you got the Nav on EAP, it's been almost 2 hours? I got no love for a SW update.


He's probably out testing!


----------



## babula

iChris93 said:


> From here


I don't have it in my settings.

I've been on WIFI a ton so I hope I have the updates maps but there is no way to tell.


----------



## Skelly

Looks like Tesla might be opening the floodgates...

Got home tonight at 6:30 pm...Sat down for dinner, and my phone lit up with the update message. According to my router, the car downloaded 774.98 MB starting right after I got home. LR RWD, and I have all of features discussed (Nav on EAP, FOB info, and Regen.)


----------



## Reliev

Afaik from what I've read the Regen is on rwd models only anyone have both besides @SoFlaModel3 ? I haven't got mine yet oh well.


----------



## azgdds

Got 42.2, but don't see NoA in the autopilot menu. I am thinking I need the navigation update also. Will I get a notification when that occurs?


----------



## babula

azgdds said:


> Got 42.2, but don't see NoA in the autopilot menu. I am thinking I need the navigation update also. Will I get a notification when that occurs?


Unfortunately it doesn't look like it, no way of telling what version of maps you are on at the moment.


----------



## barjohn

I finally received 42.2 and fortunately it is all there. I haven't had a chance to test the new features fully, especially the NOA, but I have noticed that the browser works much better now and hasn't crashed on me like before, though it is early in the testing. I am finding that using the Raspberrypi for music and dash cam seems to have issues in that the music quits displaying and working after stopping the car and going back and trying again. It shows a refresh button but it doesn't seem to do anything. Also the notes can take a long time to appear and a lot of the time you sit looking at a black screen. I tried rebooting and it didn't change the behavior. I will be anxious to test it tomorrow as I have a freeway trip (not too long) but I hope to give it a test. Also, I will play more with the web browser and raspberrypi and see if it works better to use a separate memory stick for music of if it is the newer software causing the issue. My car is on WiFi every night so my maps must get upgraded as I had the ability to specify use HOV lanes from 39.7. I do wish they would let us know what map version we were on and what the last 5 versions were so we would have some idea if we were current or had fallen behind. This will get more critical the closer we get to start adding more FSD features and abilities.

Edit: one thing I forgot to mention about the web browser is that on sites like this one, reddit and others that have a sign in, I haven't been able to locate the sign in so I don't know if it will save the sign in or you have to re-enter it every time or can't sign in at all. I did see a join label but I don't need to join again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My wife and kids are sleeping... midnight drive?


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My wife and kids are sleeping... midnight drive?


We really knew where you were, we were expecting a video by now. Go Mad.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> We really knew where you were, we were expecting a video by now. Go Mad.


I was 50/50 on recording my Tesla news show for tomorrow tonight and held off. Now I have to figure out how that works around Halloween and the doorbell ringing constantly


----------



## vovmag

jnoxon said:


> Never mind, I'm dumb, I found the setting and turned it on. Release notes still missing.


Where did you find the settings? 
Got 2018.42.2 19e7e44 from 39.7 two days ago -- no autopilot on nav, no regen breaks. Release notes show only key fob update.
It is Model 3 AWD with EAP.
Anybody else had similar issue?


----------



## Sandy

vovmag said:


> Where did you find the settings?
> Got 2018.42.2 19e7e44 from 39.7 two days ago -- no autopilot on nav, no regen breaks. Release notes show only key fob update.
> It is Model 3 AWD with EAP.
> Anybody else had similar issue?


Increased regen only on RWD cars.


----------



## SimonMatthews

vovmag said:


> Where did you find the settings?
> Got 2018.42.2 19e7e44 from 39.7 two days ago -- no autopilot on nav, no regen breaks. Release notes show only key fob update.
> It is Model 3 AWD with EAP.
> Anybody else had similar issue?


Just got the update on our LR RWD. Release notes talk about increased regen and key fob. 
How do I get a key fob?


----------



## Jay Carsman

John Griffith said:


> I finally received 42.2 and fortunately it is all there. I haven't had a chance to test the new features fully, especially the NOA, but I have noticed that the browser works much better now and hasn't crashed on me like before, though it is early in the testing. I am finding that using the Raspberrypi for music and dash cam seems to have issues in that the music quits displaying and working after stopping the car and going back and trying again. It shows a refresh button but it doesn't seem to do anything. Also the notes can take a long time to appear and a lot of the time you sit looking at a black screen. I tried rebooting and it didn't change the behavior. I will be anxious to test it tomorrow as I have a freeway trip (not too long) but I hope to give it a test. Also, I will play more with the web browser and raspberrypi and see if it works better to use a separate memory stick for music of if it is the newer software causing the issue. My car is on WiFi every night so my maps must get upgraded as I had the ability to specify use HOV lanes from 39.7. I do wish they would let us know what map version we were on and what the last 5 versions were so we would have some idea if we were current or had fallen behind. This will get more critical the closer we get to start adding more FSD features and abilities.
> 
> Edit: one thing I forgot to mention about the web browser is that on sites like this one, reddit and others that have a sign in, I haven't been able to locate the sign in so I don't know if it will save the sign in or you have to re-enter it every time or can't sign in at all. I did see a join label but I don't need to join again.


With this latest update, Tesla has still not fixed a problem with playing mp3 music files from a USB flash drive. Inserting the drive puts the car into an endless Reboot Cycle. I've tried USB drives made by 4 different manufactures. The most expensive so far is the Crucial Stealth 64gb. Wow, it's fast! The reboot cycle moves very quickly. My music files use 15gb of storage space on the flash drive. They are organized in folders by Artist Name. If I copy just one mp3 to the flash drive, the car audio will play it. But, two files, forget it. Please any ideas? I've spoken to Support twice. They have no ideas. It's interesting, this problem did not exist with the car's original V.8 software. my car was delivered September 14, 2018. It has about 800 miles on it right now.


----------



## LUXMAN

SimonMatthews said:


> Just got the update on our LR RWD. Release notes talk about increased regen and key fob.
> How do I get a key fob?


Yup. My RWD without AP was just Keys and REGEN notes. I too was wondering about the keyfobs? Think that will be a Service Center order item? I think I will have to call today. I need something to spend my SOLAR Referral credit on. 

EDIT: I just looked at the online store and they don't offer them for the S or X either. Must be an order item


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was 50/50 on recording my Tesla news show for tomorrow tonight and held off. Now I have to figure out how that works around Halloween and the doorbell ringing constantly


Two ideas:

Turn off all the lights in the house.
Just set a big bowl of candy outside the front door.


----------



## slotti

Got the update around 6pm last night. Funny part, it instantly corrupted my dash cam usb, which was working fine on 40.2. Go figure. I guess I'll be doing the 2 drive hot swap thing for a while.


----------



## barjohn

Today, I will compare having music on a separate port vs on the same port and memory device as I suspect that the ports being USB 2.0 may be struggling with bandwidth issues in sharing the port with video and audio. I'm also anxious to test NOA. I'll also see if the browser holds up or crashes like it did on 39.7.


----------



## GDN

Got the update overnight as well. Started it from bed this morning first thing. Had release notes about NOA, keyfobs and increased regen. Took time to turn the NOA on in the menu then walked away leaving Niko in the garage for the day due to rain and who knows what else in store for the weather today. Will maybe get a test drive tomorrow. Set to "Mad Max", just gotta try it for the fun of it.


----------



## VKG

slotti said:


> Got the update around 6pm last night. Funny part, it instantly corrupted my dash cam usb, which was working fine on 40.2. Go figure. I guess I'll be doing the 2 drive hot swap thing for a while.


This happened to me couple of times when I had to force restart the screen by holding scrolling wheels. It appeared as if the USB was corrupt as it stopped recording, however I was able to reformat, recreate the folder & re-use it. If there is a need to force reboot, i think we need to remove the drive, reboot & attach it back.

In your case while software update in progress, the system probably restarted multiple times, try reformatting the USB & see if it helps


----------



## tivoboy

In my LR RWD I can say at least subjectively that REGEN is stronger. In my regular morning sprint to Stabucks (okay, only 1-2 times a week) with no cars around the release point for braking at stops is definitely closer to the stop sign, so the Regen is stronger.


----------



## scadaguru

babula said:


> I don't have it in my settings.
> 
> I've been on WIFI a ton so I hope I have the updates maps but there is no way to tell.


Only way I know to find out about latest map downloaded or not is SC or support can check the log.
This is how I knew that I have latest maps from SC.


----------



## 2Kap

I also got the update last night. On the drive into work i noticed the improved Regen, havent tested NOA yet. No dash cam issues, but it was working fine on 39.7. I noticed the cars on the display for blindspot awareness arent floating all over the place like before, and are just a bit more stable.


----------



## Emerald AP

Agree with reports above that regen definitely feels stronger on 42.2 (vs. 39.7 in my case).

I tried Navigate on Autopilot (NOA) for the first time today and it kept insisting that I take the HOV lane for faster travel even though I have turned off "use HOV" in Autopilot settings. The car also slowed down quite abruptly twice when I engaged the turn stalk based on its recommendation to switch over to a left lane. Manually accelerated to maintain speed, both times.

I'm confident these are just teething problems. A bit surprised though that NOA was available within 2 miles of driving (after updating to 42.2) in my case. I was expecting more calibration time based on the release notes.


----------



## slasher016

We're about 50% on model 3s on 42.2 on TeslaFi. Still waiting, but hopefully it's coming in the next day or two.


----------



## iChris93

Emerald AP said:


> I'm confident these are just teething problems. A bit surprised though that NOA was available within 2 miles of driving (after updating to 42.2) in my case. I was expecting more calibration time based on the release notes.


If you were on a different version of V9 before, it was probably calibrating in shadow mode.


----------



## iChris93

slasher016 said:


> We're about 50% on model 3s on 42.2 on TeslaFi. Still waiting, but hopefully it's coming in the next day or two.


I'm here waiting with you.


----------



## LucyferSam

Jay Carsman said:


> With this latest update, Tesla has still not fixed a problem with playing mp3 music files from a USB flash drive. Inserting the drive puts the car into an endless Reboot Cycle. I've tried USB drives made by 4 different manufactures. The most expensive so far is the Crucial Stealth 64gb. Wow, it's fast! The reboot cycle moves very quickly. My music files use 15gb of storage space on the flash drive. They are organized in folders by Artist Name. If I copy just one mp3 to the flash drive, the car audio will play it. But, two files, forget it. Please any ideas? I've spoken to Support twice. They have no ideas. It's interesting, this problem did not exist with the car's original V.8 software. my car was delivered September 14, 2018. It has about 800 miles on it right now.


That's quite strange, as v9 has been the most reliable (still nowhere near 100%, but usable while I'd given up on it entirely by the later v8 updates) in dealing with my USB music. I have a similar organizational structure, though I have one additional layer of folders for rough genre before the sort by artist. Maybe try an extra folder layer? I use a SanDisk Ultrafit 64gb drive. I also assume you've tried the "hard reset" of brake pedal and steering wheel buttons for ~30 seconds? Once on v8 I had it unable to read any of my music and I had to do that reset 3 times to get it working...


----------



## JTE

iChris93 said:


> I'm here waiting with you.


A'yup... Sometimes I wish I wasn't so obsessively aware of these updates and how slow or fast they are rolling out.

Me: "Am I still connected to wifi? Is the car in deep sleep? Do I have enough charge? Is the car facing exactly due north? Is Mars aligned with Aquarius??"

This is self-inflicted, but bad for my mental health nonetheless.


----------



## slasher016

John England said:


> A'yup... Sometimes I wish I wasn't so obsessively aware of these updates and how slow or fast they are rolling out.
> 
> Me: "Am I still connected to wifi? Is the car in deep sleep? Do I have enough charge? Is the car facing exactly due north? Is Mars aligned with Aquarius??"
> 
> This is self-inflicted, but bad for my mental health nonetheless.


100% with you. I just ordered a wifi-extender for my garage solely for the car. I thought about running another access point, but I'm out of POE ports so I'd need another POE switch and an access point...plus running additional cable. So I'll try a cheap extender. The sad thing is, I already get 2-3 bars (out of 5) on the car so it's not like it was a "weak" signal before, but it should be stronger soon.


----------



## Milo

Update to my earlier post (also updated there).

Had been running 40.2 and NOA was not there initially when upgraded. It showed up after driving about 5 miles, so it must have been a calibration issue.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Got the update last night for my LR RWD. NOA/Regen/Key all on release notes. Updated from 39.7
Tested the NOA this morning on the drive to work. Even though I set it to mad max, I didnt receive any lane change notifications. About 2 miles before my exit, I got the first lane change notification, which I ended up confirming using the gear stalk (Not the turn).
The best part was how it seamlessly moved into the exit lane and a notification popped up " NOA ending in 500ft" etc.
Of course my dash cam was corrupted, but I keep a spare drive just for such situations, so I popped that in and will reformat my primary drive.
I definitely like how much better the car deals with clover leaf exits. I really had to take back control because of a red light at the end of the exit, else I could have let the car continue just fine!


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jay Carsman said:


> With this latest update, Tesla has still not fixed a problem with playing mp3 music files from a USB flash drive. Inserting the drive puts the car into an endless Reboot Cycle. I've tried USB drives made by 4 different manufactures. The most expensive so far is the Crucial Stealth 64gb. Wow, it's fast! The reboot cycle moves very quickly. My music files use 15gb of storage space on the flash drive. They are organized in folders by Artist Name. If I copy just one mp3 to the flash drive, the car audio will play it. But, two files, forget it. Please any ideas? I've spoken to Support twice. They have no ideas. It's interesting, this problem did not exist with the car's original V.8 software. my car was delivered September 14, 2018. It has about 800 miles on it right now.





John Griffith said:


> Today, I will compare having music on a separate port vs on the same port and memory device as I suspect that the ports being USB 2.0 may be struggling with bandwidth issues in sharing the port with video and audio. I'm also anxious to test NOA. I'll also see if the browser holds up or crashes like it did on 39.7.





LucyferSam said:


> That's quite strange, as v9 has been the most reliable (still nowhere near 100%, but usable while I'd given up on it entirely by the later v8 updates) in dealing with my USB music. I have a similar organizational structure, though I have one additional layer of folders for rough genre before the sort by artist. Maybe try an extra folder layer? I use a SanDisk Ultrafit 64gb drive. I also assume you've tried the "hard reset" of brake pedal and steering wheel buttons for ~30 seconds? Once on v8 I had it unable to read any of my music and I had to do that reset 3 times to get it working...


I have had no problems like this with music on my USB. I've also got a SanDisk Ultrafit 64Gb, partitioned into two 32Gb drives, one for music and one for the TeslaCam (and behind a USB Y-splitter). Both functions (music and dashcam) have worked fine. I do occassionally have issues with the music not continuing after getting out of the car and back in, but honestly I have those same issues with phone streaming, as well as with native Slacker streaming (the dreaded refresh icon over the music image).

I've now almost exclusively switched to streaming Slacker through my phone, for many reasons (better audio fidelity, custom station availability), and set up a Tasker profile to automatically open Android Auto, keep the screen on, set my volume, and press play on the music whenever I am (a) charging and (b) connected to Bluetooth. If anyone wants help setting up a similar profile, send me a PM. I'm far from a Tasker expert, but it's been working pretty well.


----------



## tivoboy

I got 42.2 last night, had V9.0 39? prior to that. I never saw any of the requirement for "calibration" in the settings menu (as others have shown) so I think apparently if one HAD a version of 9.0 prior, it was probably doing all the calibration before getting the NOA update. It MIGHT have been that a car had to confirm all the calibration was sound, prior to getting NOA?


----------



## tivoboy

SR22pilot said:


> Not for me. Browser has worked at times but just a blank screen the last time I tried it.


My browser has been problematic in the past, with some past updates, often I would have to do a screen/system reboot. but now, I just cannot get it to work AT ALL? nothing works. Won't load a thing. LTE say all solid, 5/5. Yet, nothing loads and a reboot doesn't fix it anymore.


----------



## Robert Pickel

"Key fob available for purchase from Tesla"??? Can't find it on any Tesla site. Anyone found how to get it? My delivery specialist told me last week that all current Model 3 owners would be "overnighted" a pair of new key fobs as they become available. Anyone heard this?


----------



## Mike

Robert Pickel said:


> "Key fob available for purchase from Tesla"??? Can't find it on any Tesla site. Anyone found how to get it? My delivery specialist told me last week that all current Model 3 owners would be "overnighted" a pair of new key fobs as they become available. Anyone heard this?


I love that rumor.

Please bring it on (as I was using my credit card to operate the car locally today).


----------



## Joaquin

John England said:


> A'yup... Sometimes I wish I wasn't so obsessively aware of these updates and how slow or fast they are rolling out.
> 
> Me: "Am I still connected to wifi? Is the car in deep sleep? Do I have enough charge? Is the car facing exactly due north? Is Mars aligned with Aquarius??"
> 
> This is self-inflicted, but bad for my mental health nonetheless.


Waiting for it here too... today I parked closer to my office building to get some WiFi juice for the car, just in case it happen during the day... at night is always sleeping close to the WiFi router.

I also found helpful to complain here, so let's see if it works this time also


----------



## JTE

Joaquin said:


> Waiting for it here too...


I tried submitting some gushing compliments about how awesome the car and software are via the bug report feature, but doesn't seem to have helped...


----------



## mptpro

Tesla M3 V9 software - back-button in browser not working (video)


----------



## PNWmisty

mptpro said:


> Tesla M3 V9 software - back-button in browser not working (video)


Landscape mode in the video is not working either. Just a little skinny vertical stripe in the middle of the black video frame.


----------



## zetaimainya

tivoboy said:


> I got 42.2 last night, had V9.0 39? prior to that. I never saw any of the requirement for "calibration" in the settings menu (as others have shown) so I think apparently if one HAD a version of 9.0 prior, it was probably doing all the calibration before getting the NOA update. It MIGHT have been that a car had to confirm all the calibration was sound, prior to getting NOA?


Wondering if that's why I got 42.2 but didn't get NoA yet. I did have v9 but my car only has about 500 miles on it (still a baby!) so perhaps the calibration requires more than that.


----------



## sduck

Jay Carsman said:


> With this latest update, Tesla has still not fixed a problem with playing mp3 music files from a USB flash drive. Inserting the drive puts the car into an endless Reboot Cycle. I've tried USB drives made by 4 different manufactures. The most expensive so far is the Crucial Stealth 64gb. Wow, it's fast! The reboot cycle moves very quickly. My music files use 15gb of storage space on the flash drive. They are organized in folders by Artist Name. If I copy just one mp3 to the flash drive, the car audio will play it. But, two files, forget it. Please any ideas? I've spoken to Support twice. They have no ideas. It's interesting, this problem did not exist with the car's original V.8 software. my car was delivered September 14, 2018. It has about 800 miles on it right now.


That's a pretty unique problem. The USB audio system is still not up to par, but it at least works to some extent for most people. You most likely have some other problem, like perhaps a defective usb port, or bad flash drives (yes, all four of them could all be bad). There are numerous threads on USB audio, you should be able to find solutions that are known to work and emulate them, and if it still reboots (what does this entail anyway?) you should call service and have them figure out what's wrong. To start with, get a sandisk extreme USB 3.1 flash drive, size of your choice. Format it to fat 32, MBR, preferably with a mac if you can, they seem to do it more reliably than windows. Throw your music folders in at the root level, filled with known functional mp3 or flac files (for now). This is all probably pretty close to what you're doing, just want to throw this out in case. Don't put a TeslaCam folder on there.


----------



## Reliev

zetaimainya said:


> Wondering if that's why I got 42.2 but didn't get NoA yet. I did have v9 but my car only has about 500 miles on it (still a baby!) so perhaps the calibration requires more than that.


Did you enable it? Have AP?


----------



## GRiMm-V-

So attempt no. 2 at NOA on my way back home from work. Lane change suggestions were spot on with the blind spot marker turning red as a car approached on my right. This was before I could indicate a lane change.
However about when I was approaching my exit, I got a message stating "NOA unsupported for this exit in 500ft". 

Not sure what the car would have done as I took over given the heavy traffic. Need to try that again tomorrow and see how the car handles that.


----------



## Penny’s Model <3

I was updated while my <3 was at the SC. Can't wait to see if I got the NOA. Pick her up tomorrow (and in case anyone is wondering, new windshields are $1K - stupid rock). In the meantime, I've been driving an S. Feels so much heavier and "busier." I prefer the clean look of the M3. The regen breaking isn't as good and overall is too big for my needs. Can't wait to get my baby back.


----------



## zetaimainya

relidtm said:


> Did you enable it? Have AP?


Yes I have EAP, and I cannot enable NoA because I don't even have the option available.


----------



## Tmo6

sdub said:


> I got my update yesterday. Nav on Autopilot was there for me. Tried it today. It floats a lot more in the lane than regular Autopilot.


Agree that there's too much floating! I'm getting seasick on V9.0!


----------



## Reliev

@zetaimainya if it's not available your maps may be out of date are you on wifi? so no option in the menu?


----------



## AMPM

Tesla mobile ranger just pushed 42.2 to my car. Is here to replace the control stalks.


----------



## rwsimon

Judging by the TeslaFi data, it seems like very few people with 40.1 are getting 42.2. I wonder what that is all about. Only a fairly small number of us got 40.1 instead of 39.7 in the first place.


----------



## evannole

rwsimon said:


> Judging by the TeslaFi data, it seems like very few people with 40.1 are getting 42.2. I wonder what that is all about. Only a fairly small number of us got 40.1 instead of 39.7 in the first place.


Yes, this is a bit frustrating. My car was in for service on Saturday, and though I didn't mention anything about software updates, when I picked the car up, they excitedly told me that they had staged it for the "latest" one. "Great," I told them, and when I got home five minutes later, I launched the update. Sure enough, it was 40.1 rather than 42.2, even though 42.2 was supposedly already in "wide release."

Five days later, still no movement. No big deal, but still rather annoying nonetheless.


----------



## NEO

An S just got 42.3 in California


----------



## Elise

I’m in Québec, parked in underground garage, no Wifi. And still on 36. Was suggested I park at McDonald’s for wifi. Didn’t work. Any suggestions as to what I can do. Know others here have updates. So frustrating Thanks


----------



## Mike

AMPM said:


> Tesla mobile ranger just pushed 42.2 to my car. Is here to replace the control stalks.


I'm told that Tesla mobile ranger service is going to reach out to me within the next day or so....

I've been dealing with these (that seem to precipitate UI crashes) since the big map upload and V9 upload:


----------



## Rotte

I received 2018.42.2 on Tuesday evening. Autopilot on Nav seems to work just as advertised, I engaged it on the PA turnpike and it took me off at the correct exit. It hits the exit a lot faster than I prefer, so I'm not sure how much I am really going to be using it. I also noticed a pedestrian icon displayed behind my car when I was waiting for a red light but it was actually another car. I'm not sure what that means. I don't really seem to notice a significant difference in the regenerative braking in RR LR M3.


----------



## Papa John

rwsimon said:


> Judging by the TeslaFi data, it seems like very few people with 40.1 are getting 42.2. I wonder what that is all about. Only a fairly small number of us got 40.1 instead of 39.7 in the first place.


Maybe that is why I haven't got the update. It is like watching water boil. I keep checking my phone, the running to the garage to check the wifi signal, and make sure I didn't miss a notification. Sigh...

Speaking of Teslafi, there was one vehicle reported to have gotten 42.3? Any ideas what this update adds?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Looking at teslafi, seems like they have really slowed down the rollout of 42.2. Big push Monday, bigger push Tuesday, seems to have scaled way back after that. My guess is most of the cars that installed it after Tuesday already had the download, but the owner delayed the install.


----------



## Mosess

NR4P said:


> Has anyone verified that this release corrects or does not correct the Dashcam file corruption issues?


I don't see that as an issue anymore and I'm on 39.7. 
I did buy a drive just for this purpose. A SanDisk Extreme 32gb. I figured that a drive with write speed >10mbps would help. The one I got tested on my Mac at 78mbps write speed. It has been in there for over a week and ~400 miles driven and it's been working well the entire time. 
Prior to this one I had a slower one that I kept having to repair/reformat. So I am pretty sure it's the write speed causing this issue.


----------



## zetaimainya

relidtm said:


> @zetaimainya if it's not available your maps may be out of date are you on wifi? so no option in the menu?


I took delivery less than 2 weeks ago so I think they're fairly up-to-date, but my wifi connection isn't the greatest right now. I'll try to boost the signal and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Scubastevo80

My WiFi is fine and I haven’t received this update yet. I was somewhere in the middle of the pack for the version 9 update.


----------



## Bokonon

Scubastevo80 said:


> My WiFi is fine and I haven't received this update yet. I was somewhere in the middle of the pack for the version 9 update.


Likewise, no update for me yet and I'm parked right next to the router.  I get the feeling we're going to see 42.3 instead of 42.2...


----------



## Bernard

slasher016 said:


> We're about 50% on model 3s on 42.2 on TeslaFi. Still waiting, but hopefully it's coming in the next day or two.


Not yet 50%, not even a day later: right now (6pm California time) Teslafi shows about 400 Model 3 on 42.2, about 60 on 40.1, and about 500 on 39.x (plus 10-15 on various earlier versions), so just a bit over 40% on 42.2, and the pace has slowed down considerably -- less than 10% of what it was 2 days ago.
Looks like remaining Model 3s (including mine) will have to wait a bit longer, or just skip 42.2 and get a later firmware.


----------



## Papa John

Bokonon said:


> Likewise, no update for me yet and I'm parked right next to the router.  I get the feeling we're going to see 42.3 instead of 42.2...


42.3 just came down for me. Release notes had the autopilot, regen notes. I could set the autopilot, but did not see a new option for regen.


----------



## Bokonon

Papa John said:


> 42.3 just came down for me. Release notes had the autopilot, regent notes. I could set the autopilot, but did not see a new option for regent.


As far as I'm aware, there's no new setting for regen in firmware 42.2 and later. The stronger regen force in RWD Model 3s is present automatically.


----------



## babula

relidtm said:


> @zetaimainya if it's not available your maps may be out of date are you on wifi? so no option in the menu?


Same thing here, no nav on autopilot I've checked my WIFI stats and appear to have downloaded a few gigs lately but it looks like that hasn't made a difference.


----------



## Shadow LI

Notified last night and updated this morning. Everything is available including Nav On Autopilot.


----------



## Papa John

Bokonon said:


> As far as I'm aware, there's no new setting for regen in firmware 42.2 and later. The stronger regen force in RWD Model 3s is present automatically.


That thought occurred to me this morning. I will take it out for a test drive later.


----------



## tivoboy

Regarding REGEN. Has anyone noticed anything ODD about how their LR RWD is operating since this update? I can FEEL that regen is higher, but I have this weird feeling that something is going on with the WHELL (steering input) it seems a bit more firm at the setting is has been set on (don't have it handy) and as well I have the feeling that AT the TIRE/WHEEL something is up. The car seems to sometimes pull a tad in slow corners and/or as if the steering wheel is rubbing or maybe a wheel corner REGEN is occurring - which would certainly slow the speed of that wheel at the corner of the cars speed through a curve and give a push or pull depending on how it's occurring.

Have I just confused everyone?


----------



## Rotte

Personally, I don't really feel any change in regen in my LR RWD and my wife claims I'm very sensitive. Steering feels the same too. I should add I was trying to use Navigate on Autopilot in the rain yesterday and I received a warning that visibility was too poor to do that.


----------



## Mike

I just got 42.2:










Yes, I have already asked for a key fob. 

NoAP: I sure wish we Canucks could still get the recommended lane-to-be-in instructions and blue lines and grey lines for best lanes to be in, even without any active steering inputs of any kind.

It would make very tricky areas (such as departing Terminal 1 at Toronto Pearson (YYZ) for highways 401/409/427) easier if we just could follow the "blue brick road" (hummed to the tune of "Follow the Yellow Brick Road"). 

Regen: definitely an improvement. My level of regen is now back to what it was at ambient temps of 20c and above (current temp 4c).

Unfortunately, I still have the corrupted maps that I think will continue to trigger endless automatic resets:


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> Regarding REGEN. Has anyone noticed anything ODD about how their LR RWD is operating since this update? I can FEEL that regen is higher, but I have this weird feeling that something is going on with the WHELL (steering input) it seems a bit more firm at the setting is has been set on (don't have it handy) and as well I have the feeling that AT the TIRE/WHEEL something is up. The car seems to sometimes pull a tad in slow corners and/or as if the steering wheel is rubbing or maybe a wheel corner REGEN is occurring - which would certainly slow the speed of that wheel at the corner of the cars speed through a curve and give a push or pull depending on how it's occurring.
> 
> Have I just confused everyone?


I'll keep an eye out for it.

Since the temps have plunged here to just around 4c, I never get full regen potential anymore according to the dashed grey line under the speed readout.

I have noticed since getting 42.2, the regen is back to the feeling I had with it in the summer (at least around town).


----------



## ummgood

Anyone notice on 42.2 that their streaming music skips now? About 1 or 2 times it seems like in every song the music will skip forward about 1/2 a second. It sounds like someone poorly spliced two audio tapes together or someone is playing a scratched CD. I work on audio stuff every day so this is driving me bonkers and my wife is really annoyed at me saying "hey did you hear that?" I guess she doesn't hear that.


----------



## slasher016

ummgood said:


> Anyone notice on 42.2 that their streaming music skips now? About 1 or 2 times it seems like in every song the music will skip forward about 1/2 a second. It sounds like someone poorly spliced two audio tapes together or someone is playing a scratched CD. I work on audio stuff every day so this is driving me bonkers and my wife is really annoyed at me saying "hey did you hear that?" I guess she doesn't hear that.


That's been happening to me since v9 (39.7.) Can't remember it happening prior to that. I've had 42.3 for just a few hours, but haven't noticed it yet on this version.


----------



## LucyferSam

Regen feels a little bit stronger, though I haven't experienced full regen yet due to it getting cold here. Before the max regen would only go to ~80% of what the grey line claimed it could(i.e. the lenghty of the solid grey line before it got to the dashed section showing limited regen), regardless of how much limiting was happining. Now it goes to the max of the grey line.


----------



## Mike

First attempt to use phone as key fob since uploading 42.2 and the predictable happened.

I CAN'T wait for the key fob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papa John

LucyferSam said:


> Regen feels a little bit stronger, though I haven't experienced full regen yet due to it getting cold here. Before the max regen would only go to ~80% of what the grey line claimed it could(i.e. the lenghty of the solid grey line before it got to the dashed section showing limited regen), regardless of how much limiting was happining. Now it goes to the max of the grey line.


What grey line? Where are you seeing this metric?


----------



## babula

Papa John said:


> What grey line? Where are you seeing this metric?


There is an indicator on top of the left pane. It's either green or gray depending on efficiency and regen.


----------



## Papa John

babula said:


> There is an indicator on top of the left pane. It's either green or gray depending on efficiency and regen.


Ah. I just have never seen it go to dashed.


----------



## iChris93

ummgood said:


> Anyone notice on 42.2 that their streaming music skips now? About 1 or 2 times it seems like in every song the music will skip forward about 1/2 a second. It sounds like someone poorly spliced two audio tapes together or someone is playing a scratched CD. I work on audio stuff every day so this is driving me bonkers and my wife is really annoyed at me saying "hey did you hear that?" I guess she doesn't hear that.


 I'm still on 39.7 and have noticed this.


----------



## babula

Papa John said:


> Ah. I just have never seen it go to dashed.


Oh sorry, if you are referring to the thin gray line that has little dashes in the beginning - I believe that refers to limited regen. The dashes start going away as you drive more and your battery warms up. I was talking about the thick gray line that shows up when you accelerate.


----------



## Reliev

@babula probably maps I just got 42.3 was 600 something I got maps update that was a pretty requisite to 9 which was 5+ gb


----------



## zetaimainya

I just got 42.4 (from 42.2). Nothing new in the release notes and I still don't have NoA, so I'm not sure what this update added.


----------



## Reliev

Oh yeah that doesn't make sense you should have it if you didn't get version.38 it would make sense. I'd email your SC.


----------



## ummgood

Yeah I just got a software update from 42.2 but it failed and now my car says "Software update required contact Tesla service". Is my car ok to drive? I have a mobile service appointment for rattles on Tuesday. I have to drive several places tomorrow one significantly out of town. I am on hold for service "Thank you for calling Tesla service. Your hold time is greater than 30 minutes." Now 32 minutes later it says "Thank you for calling Tesla service. Your hold time is greater than 15 minutes.". At least I am getting somewhere.

This is after getting a screw in my tire and spending an hour getting that fixed today. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Bokonon

ummgood said:


> Yeah I just got a software update from 42.2 but it failed and now my car says "Software update required contact Tesla service". Is my car ok to drive? I have a mobile service appointment for rattles on Tuesday. I have to drive several places tomorrow one significantly out of town. I am on hold for service "Thank you for calling Tesla service. Your hold time is greater than 30 minutes." Now 32 minutes later it says "Thank you for calling Tesla service. Your hold time is greater than 15 minutes.". At least I am getting somewhere.
> This is after getting a screw in my tire and spending an hour getting that fixed today. When it rains it pours.


Seems like a few people upgrading from 42.2 are reporting this same issue, so if and when you get ahold of a service rep, be sure to share the outcome here. Hopefully they can just re-queue the update for you over the phone.


----------



## sdmodel3

MelindaV said:


> lets give it a few days before saying definitively that it is fixed


It's been fine all week.. typically features like this will work until a new release. Overall the .42 release has been fine except for the phone key.


----------



## MelindaV

sdmodel3 said:


> It's been fine all week.. typically features like this will work until a new release. Overall the .42 release has been fine except for the phone key.


No issues w my phone key (and dashcam so far has been working great!)


----------



## JimWBrowning

I went for 42.2 to 42.4 last night. Don't know what got fixed. Everything seems to be working alright.


----------



## ummgood

Bokonon said:


> Seems like a few people upgrading from 42.2 are reporting this same issue, so if and when you get ahold of a service rep, be sure to share the outcome here. Hopefully they can just re-queue the update for you over the phone.


Sorry I have been super busy with kid stuff. So my car failed the update and it had a permanent error message on the screen. I called Tesla service last night and after being on hold for about an hour I got someone. I guess lots of cars failed. Anyway he said another update would come to fix it and my car should work like normal.

Today I had a long drive so I got in my car. I no longer had any autopilot features. I had no cruise control or anything. Even basic cruise control wasn't working. My auto lights were on when they shouldn't be. Also my car didn't seem to lock when I walked away from the car.

So I called again this morning while driving and they said they should have escalated it to engineering but he would do it again. I just got another software update now and my car is on 42.4 now but I haven't had a chance to drive it and see if everything is fixed or not yet.


----------



## Bokonon

Thanks for sharing those details, @ummgood. Glad they were able to re-queue the update for your car and that it installed successfully.

Hopefully this process for handling failed updates will become easier over time, so that it won't take multiple phone calls to resolve. Perhaps when Tesla releases the self-service "update my car" feature, we'll even be able to do it ourselves.


----------



## ummgood

Ok confirmed car is back to normal. I do have to say I am really impressed how quickly Tesla resolved this and the fact they could inspect my car and see what was wrong. This car is the future.


----------



## Bob Davis

I think the steering correction on autopilot is jerky now on v9. v8 seemed smooth as silk. Anybody confirm?


----------



## Trebonius

Bokonon said:


> Hopefully this process for handling failed updates will become easier over time, so that it won't take multiple phone calls to resolve. Perhaps when Tesla releases the self-service "update my car" feature, we'll even be able to do it ourselves.


Better yet, whatever issue is occurring obviously isn't a hard blocker to the update, since trying a second time works. It should just retry itself and not bother us with the details. Better fault tolerance.


----------



## Bokonon

Trebonius said:


> Better yet, whatever issue is occurring obviously isn't a hard blocker to the update, since trying a second time works. It should just retry itself and not bother us with the details. Better fault tolerance.


Makes sense, as long as it only re-tries a finite number of times.


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> No issues w my phone key (and dashcam so far has been working great!)


You are lucky as I went to 42.3 and my first of the day phone as key fob event always ends in using the card.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> You are lucky as I went to 42.3 and my first of the day phone as key fob event always ends in using the card.


This is the 42.2 thread. 42.3 May have had issues, idk


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> This is the 42.2 thread. 42.3 May have had issues, idk


Oops, seen.


----------



## Robin97405

I talked to Tesla yesterday, I had an update to 42.4 and it sort just stopped. They told me that the engineers caused it to fail as they decided to make some more changes before releasing it.


----------



## NEO

42.2.1 on 1 Model 3


----------



## chaunceyg1

ummgood said:


> Sorry I have been super busy with kid stuff. So my car failed the update and it had a permanent error message on the screen. I called Tesla service last night and after being on hold for about an hour I got someone. I guess lots of cars failed. Anyway he said another update would come to fix it and my car should work like normal.
> 
> Today I had a long drive so I got in my car. I no longer had any autopilot features. I had no cruise control or anything. Even basic cruise control wasn't working. My auto lights were on when they shouldn't be. Also my car didn't seem to lock when I walked away from the car.
> 
> So I called again this morning while driving and they said they should have escalated it to engineering but he would do it again. I just got anothersoftware update now and my car is on 42.4 now but I haven't had a chance to drive it and see if everything is fixed or not yet.


Sme thing happened to me last night. Today, car locked when i walked away, came back to headlights still on. Supercharging has been slow. Been on hold for 40 minutes waiting to talk to someone now.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I just got a charging stopped message and the car stopped charging. I pulled the plug out and put it back. It fixed it. Never got that before.


----------



## David3

Sjohnson20 said:


> I just got a charging stopped message and the car stopped charging. I pulled the plug out and put it back. It fixed it. Never got that before.


weird i just got the same issue.. also on 42.2


----------

